# Womens Hydration Packs



## snowboy76 (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm looking to get a hydration pack for my G/F. Not very happy with the fact that for the same size of hydration packs, "women's" pack are more $$$ than a man's.

Without getting to the craziness of why womens stuff always costs more, should I get a womens pack? Is there a difference in cut or something that will matter for her?

I've been looking at 70oz packs, FYI.


----------



## Firecrackerktm (Jul 16, 2009)

I have three: A Zoid, a Mule, and a Muse. Only the Muse is "women's specific" and to be honest I can't tell any difference in fit from the others. It was just a good deal.


----------



## ArchMarge (Oct 5, 2010)

I have a 70 oz Dakine pack which isn't women specific. I love it and it works great. So I would just go for a reasonably priced one.


----------



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

Yup, what ArchMage said. My pack is a CamelBak, though, but still not women specific and I love it.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I have an Osprey Manta and love it. It comes in various cargo sizes and 2 people sizes (you measure from back of neck to hipbone height). The bladder is super easy to load, it's in its own compression area so it doesn't bounce around. It has a great mesh air suspension system that keeps your back form getting sweaty, an integrated rain cover, a slick magnetic thingy for attaching the hydration hose, zippockets on the hipbelt (great for easy access to phone, camera, or snack), blinkie attachment, key keeper, and lifetime warranty. It is very versatile, I use it most days for commuting, plus for trailriding and dayhiking. They make other MTB packs like the Raptor and Verve but I would really reccommend a model with the airspeed frame.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

I have the camelback women's version of the Mule called the LUXE. It's just about the same except the straps are softer, which is nice when I wear sleeveless jerseys. I think they are cut alittle different to accomodate bosoms. 

The smaller women's versions (ie the magic) don't have the nice soft straps unfortunately.


----------



## jaclynj (Jun 11, 2007)

I second the Dakine. Mine's a 3 litre and it's perfect.


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

snowboy76 said:


> I'm looking to get a hydration pack for my G/F. Not very happy with the fact that for the same size of hydration packs, "women's" pack are more $$$ than a man's.


You gotta hit the sales!  I picked up a Camelbak DayStar floor sample for less than $40 a couple of years back. (I don't recommend the current DayStar for biking; it's not a bike-specific pack, and it lacks features I consider essential [outside shockcord loops, for one].)



snowboy76 said:


> Without getting to the craziness of why womens stuff always costs more, should I get a womens pack? Is there a difference in cut or something that will matter for her?


That depends on her. I _love_ my DayStar. The straps are set a bit closer together and make this pack so much more comfortable than my other Camelbaks (I've used a Hawg, a Mule, and a tiny one I don't remember the name of). Just like a bike, fit is the most important feature. Uncomfortable while riding = not going to ride.


----------



## Arsbars (Apr 15, 2004)

Hydration packs, shoes and helmets are three things I won't buy online mainly for sizing...

The two biggest concern when it comes to hydration packs for women

#1 The length of the bag is often too long. It either hits your helmet or rides too low on your back

#2 the chest strap doesn't move up or down enough and runs into your chest! (This is a huge issue if you have larger than average..)


----------



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

Impy said:


> I have the camelback women's version of the Mule called the LUXE. It's just about the same except the straps are softer, which is nice when I wear sleeveless jerseys. I think they are cut alittle different to accomodate bosoms.
> 
> The smaller women's versions (ie the magic) don't have the nice soft straps unfortunately.


I have this one as well, got a nice deal last weekend from a spring sale at an LBS. I like it MUCH better than my Aurora - while both are WSD I find the Luxe appears to fit me better though it is a larger pack. I really like the nice soft straps and the upper chest strap is in a much better place than on my Aurora. This is interesting as both are made for women. I did note on my ride yesterday that the top of the pack touched the bottom of my helmet - but it was not uncomfortable. It provides the extra hydration and storage I need...


----------



## jeffbfox (Apr 20, 2006)

Arsbars said:


> Hydration packs, shoes and helmets are three things I won't buy online mainly for sizing...
> 
> The two biggest concern when it comes to hydration packs for women
> 
> ...


The new Osprey Verve hydration pack takes both of the issues you have named into account.
#1 - The torso length is shorter than the men's version
#2 - The sternum (or chest) strap has about 4.25 inches of up and down adjustment

Disclaimer- I work at Osprey packs


----------



## Arsbars (Apr 15, 2004)

jeffbfox said:


> The new Osprey Verve hydration pack takes both of the issues you have named into account.
> #1 - The torso length is shorter than the men's version
> #2 - The sternum (or chest) strap has about 4.25 inches of up and down adjustment
> 
> Disclaimer- I work at Osprey packs


Great disclaimer!!!!


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 24, 2010)

I tried both men's and women's Camelbaks and the women's design fit a lot better. The biggest difference was the way the straps fit, they fit so well into my shoulders I forget they're there vs the men's version which pulled more sideways on them and I felt like I had to constantly readjust them.


----------



## supermanrob (Sep 9, 2014)

Ok want to restart this thread. I'm looking for a pack for my daughter. At one of her school races I saw a rider with a pack that the tube was able to placed in any angle and would stay in that position. At the time I was not looking for a pack so no way of finding out where they got it. Anyone ever see at pack with this? Any help would be great


----------



## supersedona (Dec 17, 2012)

I have a Mini Mule and it kinda allows some of that. It's not as long as my men's version but it's a lot more oriented to race day streamlining or chase the sunset rides.


----------



## supermanrob (Sep 9, 2014)

How many liters does it hold? So you don't have to reach down and put the hose in your mouth?


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I still use the same Osprey Manta I recommended almost 4 years ago (above), almost daily for bikecommuting, and also for MTB'g. That said I don't use the hydration part everyday (ride doesn't require it), but still like the magnet tube attachment, pretty slick. They also made good on the lifetime warranty when I broke a buckle, which may have been squashed in my car door for all I know. It took a couple weeks to come back, but it was fixed and there was no charge. While not a "women's" pack, it was available in 2 sizes based on neckbone to hip measurement.


----------



## Rae6503 (Jun 30, 2009)

I had no idea they made women specific Hydration Packs. I've had mine forever, am the same height as a man and have small boobs so I guess I had no reason to go looking. Interesting.


----------



## supersedona (Dec 17, 2012)

Mine is 1.5L which is pretty decent since I never seem to get the opportunity to go more than 3 hrs per ride(oh well)...


----------



## Asterope (Mar 11, 2014)

Rae6503 said:


> I had no idea they made women specific Hydration Packs. I've had mine forever, am the same height as a man and have small boobs so I guess I had no reason to go looking. Interesting.


When I was in the market for a new hydration pack, I had a look at the WSD packs and figured that because I don't have dimensions that these packs were specifically designed for (I may be short, but I am long in the torso and small in the chest) why pay the extra $$$ for less storage and stereotypical colours?

I like my EVOC pack - It fits well, has plenty of storage, well ventilated and it's bright green!


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

supermanrob said:


> Ok want to restart this thread. I'm looking for a pack for my daughter. At one of her school races I saw a rider with a pack that the tube was able to placed in any angle and would stay in that position. At the time I was not looking for a pack so no way of finding out where they got it. Anyone ever see at pack with this? Any help would be great


CamelBak has a Tube Director: "Bendable, stays-where-you-put-it tube for totally hands-free hydration." 
Linky here.

CamelBak has changed the reservoir design in the last few years to one that has a hose that detaches from the bottom of the reservoir. Looking at the Tube Director, likely you'll need the newer design Antidote reservoir to make it work.

Osprey has the magnetic bite valve; the bite valve is held in place on the chest strap via magnet instead of dangling loose.

Even though I'm tall, I usually like the way a woman's pack fits over the shoulders. The shoulder straps on the Men's CamelBak Mule, for example, don't work for me AT ALL. Ditto that womens' packs often have better chest strap range of adjustment.


----------



## Pumuki (Sep 3, 2014)

I have the Camelbak Aurora, which is the women's version of the Camelbak Rogue. I bought it on sale at Amazon for about €45. Supposedly the length is a bit shorter and the straps are better fitted for women's bodies. To be honest, it's quite comfortable and it doesn't bump against my helmet or slide down too far.

Overall I'm pleased with the Aurora, but I think part of me wishes I had bought the LUXE for a few reasons:
1) It's bigger and can fit more stuff (although this also has the downside of carrying more weight).
2) The water capacity is 3L instead of 2L (great for those long, summer rides).
3) The LUXE has a removable belt strap to help keep the pack in place better (the Aurora can shift around on bumpy downhills, especially when you're running low on water).

I guess it depends on the length/type of rides in question and the need to carry more or less water/equipment/tools/clothing layers.


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

Pumuki said:


> I have the Camelbak Aurora, which is the women's version of the Camelbak Rogue. I bought it on sale at Amazon for about €45. Supposedly the length is a bit shorter and the straps are better fitted for women's bodies. To be honest, it's quite comfortable and it doesn't bump against my helmet or slide down too far.
> 
> Overall I'm pleased with the Aurora, but I think part of me wishes I had bought the LUXE for a few reasons:
> 1) It's bigger and can fit more stuff (although this also has the downside of carrying more weight).
> ...


I have an Aurora, and have the exact same thoughts! I actually ordered a LUXE NV today after a big ride yesterday and not having even room to cram in nutrition along with extra layers. I'm also doing some long endurance races this year and having the biggest pack will be nice for tools, layers, and food.

I feel like I'm almost as bad with hydration packs as some are with purses! I'll have 3 in all different sizes! (I got the LUXE in neon orange and pink, I'm so excited for those colors, haha!)


----------



## redaunt (Jun 24, 2014)

I gave a camelbak Luxe. Mostly it's okay, but if I'm restarting a ride at 45 degrees wearing lots of layers, I'm finding cramming those layers into the Luxe as it gets warmer is kind of a problem. I also carry 2 spare tubes, tire pump, gels sunscreen small bottle of contact solution, and Chapstick. Just wondering if the Osorey Raptor/Raven has more room? Has anyone used both?


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

I have an older women's Camelbak with thickly padded straps -- these straps tend to dig in and make my shoulders sore if the pack is full. That said, the placement of the straps is just right. We have a few Camelbak Mules floating around and those straps also don't feel right. 

Time to start hydration pack shopping! In the meantime, I've started to store things elsewhere on my bike to get the weight off my back: large under seat bag for tubes and tools, a Revelate Gas Tank on the top tube for phone, snacks and whatever, and use the water bottle cage always. 

Big shout out to the newer CamelBak hydration bladder (the Antidote) -- these have the drinking tube that detaches at the bottom. That's certainly super handy, but the one feature I really like is the ease of removing the cap with a quarter turn either way. It's an immense improvement over the old style.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

The hydration packs I've used in the past were not gender specific. I tolerated packs that would bash me in the back of the helmet, chest straps that cut across my boobs, etc. Finally I discovered a women 's specific pack, and I am very pleased. I've been using the Osprey Raven for 4 months and find that the fit and functionality are perfect for me.









I'm now considering getting one for trail running


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I have that same one and so does my hubby. I use for my "all day" pack, or rides that I'm leading where I need to have everything with me.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

I have the Raven as well, and love it. However, I'm a "tad" extreme with all of the things I like to carry on rides. I typically sweep group rides and carry spare tubes, tools, first aid and other stuff. I also ride alone a lot and carry a large folding saw and occasionally a folding shovel for impromptu trail work sessions. My pack weighs 20#s on a good day 😀. I have the Osprey Talon which I use most of the time. I like the large hip pockets for carrying my little digital camera. Either way, I feel like you can't go wrong with Osprey. Their fit is awesome. I love their tool pouches on the bottom. The magnetic bite valve is genius. Good stuff!


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeni tried on every pack at REI and walked out with the Camelbak Solstice. She said it fit the best, hands down. I did the same and independently walked out with a Skyline which is the men's version of the same pack. I intended to buy the Osprey Raptor 10 but it felt horrible in comparison. These low rider packs essentially disappear after a minute of riding and they do not shift at all when jumping or hitting steep rock gardens.


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

redaunt said:


> I gave a camelbak Luxe. Mostly it's okay, but if I'm restarting a ride at 45 degrees wearing lots of layers, I'm finding cramming those layers into the Luxe as it gets warmer is kind of a problem. I also carry 2 spare tubes, tire pump, gels sunscreen small bottle of contact solution, and Chapstick. Just wondering if the Osorey Raptor/Raven has more room? Has anyone used both?


I have a Luxe and TWO Osprey Raven 14's. My 6'5" teenage son loved my first Raven so much that I let him keep it (he doesn't know it's WSD and probably wouldn't care) and bought another for myself. I am 5'7" and a busty 34DD. My observations: Camelbak Luxe's shoulder straps initially felt nice, but _always_ ended up in my armpits, uncomfortably so. Because they were in my pits the soft fabric soaked up my sweat and got really stinky. The pack itself is a decent size and holds my basic summer gear, not roomy enough when I need more. The Raven 14 seems HUGE in comparison, and expands. The straps are non-stench and extremely comfortable, the bladder is simply superior, and I can no longer live without the magnetic bite valve thingy. I also love the little hip-strap pockets and phone compartment. The 14 feels almost too long when I first put it on, but I quickly forget it when I start riding. If it ever wears out (doubtful) I will step down to the Raven 10.


----------



## H2oChick (Dec 14, 2006)

Although the Osprey Raptor doesn't hold as much as I'd like (think: kitchen sink) I find it more comfortable on my back. Sits flat instead of making a bubble. And the magnet thingy for the mouthpiece is kind of cool.


----------



## Golf_Chick (Aug 22, 2013)

I think basically all packs will work for some and not for others and it's one of those 'try it and see' methods. I fail to see how we can say a womens pack will work for all women and a mens the same. We have all vastly different body proportions and shapes no matter whether male or female. Im 5ft 7 but some women are taller and shorter, those proportions have to differ somewhere in our bodies. I ride with an osprey raven and love them because of how they work as bags, love the tool roll, the waist belt pockets, the bladders they come with have a rigid backbone.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Golf_Chick said:


> I think basically all packs will work for some and not for others and it's one of those 'try it and see' methods. I fail to see how we can say a womens pack will work for all women and a mens the same. We have all vastly different body proportions and shapes no matter whether male or female. Im 5ft 7 but some women are taller and shorter, those proportions have to differ somewhere in our bodies. I ride with an osprey raven and love them because of how they work as bags, love the tool roll, the waist belt pockets, the bladders they come with have a rigid backbone.


This is true. Good points . It depends how you are built  I'm 5'5" with short back and long legs so the Raven is a good design for me. I also appreciate the spinal protection which is also a reason I went with this pack.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

formica said:


> I have that same one and so does my hubby. I use for my "all day" pack, or rides that I'm leading where I need to have everything with me.


My husband also got an Osprey Raptor "male version" of the Raven, because I raved about mine. :thumbsup:


----------

